# How tall is your 1 year old?



## sweetlullaby

Im just generally curious lol

LO's cot is still on the middle level and his wee face just about can "see" over the top :haha:

He was measured not that long ago and is about 73cm tall. Im just about to move him into 12-18month clothes and the height on them goes up to like 86cm so think we're gonna have a lot of rolled up trouser legs for a good wee while :haha:


----------



## Vickie

I *think* she was around 30 inches tall so 76/77 cm tall?


----------



## britt1986

Bryson was 33in at 12 months and now at nearly 15 months is 34 1/2.


----------



## sun

My LO is only 75cm now and was about 74cm at a year old. 
I think he is about to go on a growth spurt though as he has been eating loads and sleeping!! xx


----------



## sabby52

At 12 months Dec was 75.5cms and by 16 months he was 82cms. They usually have a spurt round about 12-14 months so you may find him shooting up pretty soon :)


----------



## fairy1984

72cm. she's a littley :)


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

about 80cm x


----------



## redpoppy

2'6" which is about 76cm.

She's quite tall or so everyone keeps saying and she's on around the 75th percentile but we're having real trouser issues too. :shrug:


----------



## Jacks

Maiya was measured about 4 weeks ago and she was 33 inches tall, she is almost 15 months and is in 18-34 months and 2-3 yr clothes.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I havent measured her but compared to other 12 month olds at her groups she is tall. She is in 12-18 month clothes but they are a perfect fit now so won't be lasting another 6 months! I am only 5'2 and her daddy is 6'3 so I think she gets her height from him :lol:!


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar was 79 cms at 1 year, I think he grew taller during the past weeks. He's tall (I & DH are average). His cot is already on lowest level since he was 9 months.


----------



## history_girls

My oh my we have a tall skinny giant here! at one she was 77.5cm now at 14 months she is 85cm which is talllllllllllllll

She is already fitting well in 18-24 months tops but strangely her legs are still in 12-18 month. I don't need to bend to hold her hand and she looks (and behaves !!!!) like she is 3!!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh the boys havent been measured for months!!!!! I havde to do it soon xx


----------



## cleckner04

I don't know what she was at 12 months but at her 14 month checkup she was 29 inches(73.66 cm). :flower:


----------



## bloodbinds

Bella was (and still is) 71cm on her 1st birthday - but she is a titch! Lol.


----------



## suzanne108

71cm :D


----------



## moomoo

Whatever is 50th percentile for 14 months... He follows 50th for height


----------



## craftymum

Jacob was 79.5cms at 12 months and at 14 months 81.5 so a tall boy!


----------



## Jolinar

84 cm at 12 months, but then his daddy comes from a family of giants. :haha:


----------



## Claire788

73cm :( 9th percentile, I'm 5'10 so seems we have a shortass!

Do they have 12+ growth spurts?


----------



## sun

Claire788 said:


> 73cm :( 9th percentile, I'm 5'10 so seems we have a shortass!
> 
> Do they have 12+ growth spurts?

?? According to our charts 73cm is more like the 20th percentile!!! Also they do have a growth spurt around 12-14 months, but that's just an average. The 20th percentile now doesn't mean he will be short later!! :hugs: 

Our guy is in the 40th percentile, but we are both tall so I'm sure he will spring up eventually!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hiya Daisy was 70 cm on her 1st birthday but she is very petite - but im only 5ft2 but DH is 6ft1. I really hope she grows to be taller than me lol


----------



## Mrs Dot

Harry was 80cm at the beginning of Dec and is on the top centile line for height and weight!
We thought he was slowing down with his growing but it seems not!


----------



## letia659

Zander was 31 1/2 inches at his year checkup he has short legs :haha: 12 month pants are still long on him its fun to watch him walk my dad said he reminded him of a midget :lol: Jacob was the same way and now he is tall with long legs so Im sure he will grow out of it


----------



## sun

letia659 said:


> Zander was 31 1/2 inches at his year checkup he has short legs :haha: 12 month pants are still long on him its fun to watch him walk my dad said he reminded him of a midget :lol: Jacob was the same way and now he is tall with long legs so Im sure he will grow out of it

Bun also has short legs LOL ... 
I know he will grow out of it since OH and I have really long legs, but it is so cute!!! :cloud9:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Thanks girls!! Maybe the HV recorded it wrong she has the dot for his height just below the 45th percentile and made out that he was rather small for his age :wacko: but reading all your LO's heights it seems his height is normal! :dohh: 

Im only just over 5 foot so not very tall myself :haha:


----------



## Vickie

you know I think I got Hannah's height wrong I think she was closer to 33 inches tall at 1 :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## pinktigereyes

Dunno what Amy height is but she's into 6 to 9 months and some 9 to 12 months she was tiny when she was born she does have quite long legs and is thin she does eat alot


----------



## Arcanegirl

At 20 months Alex is 82cms :)


----------



## lorna84

Emilie was 77cm when measured at the beginning of December :flower:


----------



## ames_x

Just got back from baby clinic as this thread reminded me i hadn't taken him since october. He is 81cm, last time his height was taken was on 5/10/10 and he was 76cm!


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan was 30 1/2" tall (77.5cm) at her 12mo dr appt. I was told that she was 90%ile for height. She was born 3 weeks early and only 19" so we are suprised she is at such a high %ile! 

She is in 24mo sleepers as she has a long torso - but 12-18mo separates depending on the fit.


----------



## sarah0108

From 11months all the way to 18 months she was 76cm, and is now 79.5cm at 19 months :) 


ETA shes still in 9-12m clothes :wacko: but im currently buying her 12-18 wardrobe happydance:) as the 9-12 are fitting her 'perfectly' with no room now ;) xx


----------



## OmarsMum

ames_x said:


> Just got back from baby clinic as this thread reminded me i hadn't taken him since october. He is 81cm, last time his height was taken was on 5/10/10 and he was 76cm!

Went to the Dr. today :) He's 81 cms. He was also 76 cms last October.


----------



## elly75

Our little guy was measured today and he's now at 82cm at 16 months. :)


----------



## _Vicky_

I measured the boys yesterday - badly I might add - Sam 74cms Fynn 73cms - me and oh are both short asses so not surprised - they are on the 98% percentile for weight though chunky monsters!!!!


----------



## smiley44

81.5 cm at 11 monthsthat was tall enough haven't measured since lol. he's 99.6th centile for length and weight. My 5 yr old daughter was 98th centile - she started to even out at about 4 and now all the girls in her class are catching her up.


----------

